# Who was your first betta?



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

This thread is for people to post pics of there very first betta fish!

First Bettas Name: Milo
Lived for: 3 months
Type: Veil Tail
Color: Blue
How old I was: 13
Home: 1 gallon

View attachment 51460


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

My first betta was Estel

First Bettas Name: Estel
Lived for: 4 or 5 months, he got sick and I couldn't save him 
Type: HM king
Color: wild type
How old I was: 20
Home: 15g


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The first one I ever owned: Mr Fishie #1









The first one I didn't kill in a month: GRUMPY on the right. The one on th eleft is Lucky and he was in bad shape when i took him home


----------



## Bethydan (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't have a pic, but my first was a marble named Heifer. Cause he was spotted like a cow.  I called him "Hef." I was 16 when I got him. He lived in his 5-gallon heated and filtered tank for about 2 years.


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't have any pictures, but I had a blue VT that I named "Swirly" and he lived for 5 years along with my brother's red VT in a divided tank


----------



## Sandrilene (May 21, 2011)

Hideki is my first fish! I'm in love with him.  I have a second now as well but am still working on set up so no pics yet (hideki is my avatar pic). And here is another pic as well. :-D the shiny blob near is gil is just a reflection... don't want anyone to worry!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My very first betta was His Royal Highness, a royal blue VT.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

I also don't have a photo of my very first betta as that was many years ago in high school when I had him but he was a red veil tail from Walmart. The guy responsible for getting me back into the hobby is pumpkin pictured here, orange veiltail. This is going to be a great thread! Love the photos guys keep them coming!


----------



## kevin25 (Mar 27, 2012)

the pic very beautifull.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Sadly I don't have any pictures of my first betta, but his name was Billy. He had wild type coloring and I had him for about 5 months. I was 18 when I got him and he lived in a 1 gallon bowl.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

First Bettas Name: Pooh
Lived for: a few weeks
Type: ?
Color: never got any 
How old I was: 52
Home: 5 gallon filtered but not cycled

I succumbed to the baby betta fad. since the tank was not cycled, I think the ammonia spike killed her. I did not do it right. 

Everything went perfectly with my second betta. Now planning a third!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> I did not do it right


I think alot of us "didn't do it right" with out first bettas. SO much wrong info out there.

I didn't fill out this part for mine:


First Bettas Name: Mr Fishie
Lived for: 2 months?
Type: Double tail
Color: red/clear
How old I was: 31
Home: 2.5 gallon minibow. Then upgraded to 5 gallon marineland hex, and then he died


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

First Bettas Name: Hermes
Lived for: Died 2 days after I got him 
Type: VT
Color: Royal Blue
How old I was: -
Home: 10 Gallon Tank

He lives on in my littlest guppy, Hermes Jr. :3


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

My first betta was Rosso. I got him in October of 2011.

View attachment 51470

View attachment 51471


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Comanche <3 He was a tough one 

Lived for: 7 months

i got him on Valentine's Day and he passed away on Halloween.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i could not remember my first betta (I was like 4 or 5) but i remember the one that got me the betta craze :lol:
First Betta Name: Skylight
Lived for: 4 months
Type: Veil Tail
Color: Blue
How old I was: 12
Home: first a half a gallon, then i moved him into a 27 gallon (alone)
i only have a blurry shot of him:








i gave him away to my little brother (i was forced), and he kept him with 4 neon tetra's, he soon got fin rot, i wanted to help him. but my parents had no money for no medication :-( so he died suffering


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Karebear, your Comanche looks similar to Poseidon or what I imagine he will look like soon. Sorry for the loss. ):


----------



## lexylex0526 (Dec 27, 2011)

Wow love all these pics! Glad I made this thread


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Before I discovered there was more than java fern out there

First Betta's Name: Nereus
Lived for: 4-5 months. He accidentally choked to death on some frozen bloodworms.
Type: VT
Color: Cellophane
How old I was: 19 or so
Home: 15 gallon tank


----------



## EmilyN (Jan 22, 2012)

LittleBettaFish said:


> He accidentally choked to death on some frozen bloodworms.


Thats so sad!

I don't have a pic of my first betta. He lived in a 1g bowl with no heater. I was 14 and all my fish care info came from my friend who kept her fish the same way. His name was Fishy if I recall correctly...


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think I have any pictures of him, if so, I don't have access to them here at work.

First Betta's Name: Kraken
Lived for: 2 weeks
Type: VT
Color: Teal and Blue
How old I was: 24
Home: <1 gal cube with a little led light

Kraken was a surprise from one of my coworkers for my birthday.


----------



## lovebug009 (Mar 24, 2011)

Heinz and his tank mate Super Gary!


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

yeah looked at him in your album. he does look very similar 





Rosso1011 said:


> Karebear, your Comanche looks similar to Poseidon or what I imagine he will look like soon. Sorry for the loss. ):


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

lexylex0526 said:


> This thread is for people to post pics of there very first betta fish!
> 
> First Bettas Name: Milo
> Lived for: 3 months
> ...


I don't have a picture of my first one but he was the standard blue and red veiltail named Antoine who I had for a month.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I do not have a picture of my very first betta. 
First Bettas Name: Kodiak
Lived for: 2 years
Type: CT
Color: One of those walmart oil puddle bettas.
How old I was: 13
Home: 5g
----------------------
The betta that got me to fall in love with the fish was Abacus:


----------



## Alienchick017 (Jul 11, 2011)

My mom and grandmother both had Betta's that I loved as a kid but MY 1st betta was Scarlet. She is now living in a 1.5 gallon at my grandmothers... she was supposed to just be fish sitting her but now every time I go over there Scarlet flares at me and my grandmother says,"She loves me." I should have known my grandma would end up keeping her lol


View attachment 51677


View attachment 51678


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

When I was 3 I had a royal blue veil tail. I'd show pics but I don't have any... It was so long ago I hardly remember him.:|


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

First Betta's Name: Kyon
Lived for: He's been with me a week. 
Type: DeT I believe.
Color: Blue!
How old I was: 20
Home: 15 gal heavily planted tank.


----------



## HazelrahLayna7 (Jul 25, 2011)

First Bettas Name: Watson
How long I've had him: 6 or 7 months now. 
Lived for: Still with us!
Type: Crowntail (He looks like a king in the picture... but he's not. x] Seems like I misplaced most of his best photes...)
Color: Uhm, kinda a pink cambodian?
Home: First a ten gallon, then he went weird on me (hunkering down at the bottom, brushing against stuff, coming up to breath and eat) and I thought he was sick so I put him in a one gallon to treat him. Perked back up, so I put him in a five gallon, and he went weird again. *Face palm* Now he's in a 2.5 with only occasional 'weirdness,' that I think must have had something to do with water changes. 

Mah boy (and my hand. xD):


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

:'( Thinking of my first betta always brings me guilt and sadness. I received my first betta, Angel a red male vt, as a birthday present when I was in the 6th grade. He was given to me in one of those "betta vases", yeah I shudder when I think about it. I kept him in it thinking that is what they were supposed to be in. I only fed him gold fish flakes and I do t recall changing the water.

In about a weeks time during the night I believe one of our cats knocked the vase over spilling him onto the carpet. We found him the next morning on the floor and still alive. We put him back into water but he couldn't swim and died soon after. Even tho I didn't know how to properly care for him I still loved him. I refused to 'flush' him like we had done with diceased fish in the past. I took him outside and buryed him. 

While I still feel terrible I try and make up for it with my three Bettas I have now. They each have their own 5gal tank and are lovingly cared for daily. And my first 'fresh start' betta is my beloved Tiberius the multicolor vt, who is approaching his 1st birthday.


----------



## SageMyster (Jul 13, 2011)

Harlot! I've had him since July, and his brother Merlotte came soon after. Now I'm addicted. <3


----------

